# Couple 4-14-08 Walleyes



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

My brother Nate smokes a big gobbler on sat., comes fishing with me today and pops this 9lb pig.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

dang north dakotins fishing the spawn! lol jk NICE FISH


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Don't worry there are a piss pile of those ugly blue and white plates down there also.


----------

